# Displaying VGA Output on a TV



## engmenam (7 مايو 2010)

اريد ان اعرف من مهندسين المنتدى هل هذه الدائرة يمكنها اظهار صورة الكمبيوتر على التلفزيون و هل
ال اى سى AD724 موجود فى مصر فى النخيلى مثلا و هذا رابط ال Data Sheet ؟؟

http://engmena.vndv.com/ENGMena_Files/AD724.pdf

اريد ايضا الدائرة العكسية Video RCA to VGA ( صورة التلفزيون تظهر على شاشة الكمبيوتر ) 

وهذه دائرة اخرى لنفس الغرض.

http://www.datasheetdir.com/AD725+Video-Encoders

ايهما تفضلوا واذا كان يوجد فرق بين الاشارات و الخطوت الخارجة من الكمبيوتر وبين المراد ادخالها فى هذه الدائرة فما هى الدائرة التى تحول اشارات الحاسب.

بالنسبة لل resolution هل كلها تتحول ام مقسات معينة فقط و شكرا.
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?p=387741&posted=1#post387741#ixzz0nGo0UmY1
​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مايو 2010)

التردد الأفقى والرأسى لشاشة التليفزيون مختلف عن الحاسب و لكى تخرج مساوية يجب أن يكون كارت vga مجهز بذلك ولو مجهز سيعطى هذا الفيديو دون الحاجة لهذه الدائرة
الرابط الأول لا يعمل والثانى هذه الدائرة


----------



## engmenam (8 مايو 2010)

*دائرة لتحويل الفيجا الى فيديو ومن الفيديو الى فيجا*

انا اريد الدائرة نفسها لادمجها فى مشروعى الخاص وليس كمجرد محول واِلا كنت اشتريت تى فى بوكس , انا اريد ان اعرف الدائرة نفسها لتحويل ال فجا الى فيديو ومن الفيديو الى فيجا وشكرا. 

الرابط الاول:
http://www.datasheetdir.com/AD724+Video-Encoders
الرابط *الثانى*:
*http://www.datasheetdir.com/AD725+Video-Encoders
*
مع العلم ان الدائرتان مختلفتين.


​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مايو 2010)

اخى كلامى واضح أن الدائرة تؤدى الغرض لكن ما لم يكن خرج الحاسب مناسب للتليفزيون فلن ترى صورة


----------



## engmenam (8 مايو 2010)

سامحنى يا اخى ان كنت فهمت كلامك خطاء :61:

طيب ما هى الدائرة الموجودة فى كرت الشاشة التى تجعل الاشارة مهيئة للتلفزيون :11:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2010)

هو برنامج فى الويندوز 
اذهب إلى لوحة التحكم Control-Panel و منها إلى خواص الشاشة Display Properties آخر صفحة Settings و منها خواص الشاشة هنا تحدد بعض خواص الشاشة
‘ن كان كارت الشاشة يدعم TV ستجد هناك ذلك


----------



## engmenam (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاٌ بشمهندس ماجد على مساعدتك لى وسامحنى ان كنت هتعبك معى لانى اريد ضرورى الدائرة العكسية من فيديو الى فيجا باى ريذوليوشن و شكراً. :18:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مايو 2010)

ستجدها فى أى تليفزيون من خرج Video detector حيث يخرج الفيديو ثم يحلل إلى الألوان الثلاث و منها للشاشة


----------



## engmenam (11 مايو 2010)

منفضلك *بشمهندس ماجد لو عندك مخطط للدائرة او موقع على النت لانى امضيت اليوم كلة ابحث و لم اجد شىء مفيد وشكرا.
*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2010)

للأسف ليس لدى دائرة


----------



## om1984ar (20 يناير 2011)

لدي سؤال بارك الله فيكم هل تصلح هذه الوصلة أو تلك لتحويل شاشة الكمبيوتر LCD مباشرة إلى الريسيفر


----------

